# Found injured pigeon, any help appreciated - Manchester UK



## LornaF (Jul 20, 2016)

I found a pigeon at the side of the road late last night with a drooping left wing - presumably she's been clipped by a car. I brought her home, secured her in an indoor guinea pig pen (though she's now outside because of the heat, hopefully this was the correct thing to do) and she's had some sugar water both last night and this morning. I've checked her for cat bites/other injuries as I understand she would need urgent antibiotics if she's been bitten but she seems to be fine other than her wing is probably broken and there's a lot of red/purple bruising on it. 

I'm not sure what to do next, I'm very apprehensive about taking her to a vets because I'm sure they'll put her down without even looking at her because she's a pigeon. I've also been told the RSPB is not the place to contact for pigeons either. I messaged a rescue in my area this morning but they've not replied as of yet. 

I'm very worried about her, she only seems young and is very easy to handle even for me who has only ever handled a budgie before now. She has what I presume are feather mites, I don't know if I should try and treat them too? Should I attempt to tape her broken wing to her body or will that stress her too much? Please help!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping the bird. Could you post a clear pic or bird and wing, and how it is holding it?

I would not leave her outside in the heat but bring her in and keep her in a warm area, away from AC. 

Have you seen the UK rescue link? http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm Please do bring bird to qualified rehabber/rescue center. 

How bad is the wing drooping? If it is very bad it may help to stabilize it by taping it, however if it is too bruised/swollen, or broken it may not help. Just keep the bird from doing further damage by limiting its movement. 
You can use a homeopathic called, arnica montana, it helps clean up blood/bruising and swelling quickly, until you can get the bird to the rescue center.

Make sure bird is eating/drinking well on its own, because if this is a youngster it may not be weaned and able to eat on its own. You may need to hand feed. Check above link on feeding baby pigeons/peas. *


----------



## LornaF (Jul 20, 2016)

*Good news!*

After a lot of calling round and emailing I've found a no-kill wildlife rescue less than an hour away. They're called 'Birds of a Feather' in Rochdale, they'll try and heal her wing so she can be released back into the wild but if that's not possible they have an aviary for handicapped birds and are happy to keep her there as a permanent resident, so it sounds very promising!

She's also been taking mushed up peas from me and she'll gulp down flaked oats with water. I put her outside and sat with her because it never really gets this warm in the UK so we don't have an AC, its 31 degrees celsius (88 fahrenheit) indoors which is very warm for here and only 25 degrees C outside. I got concerned she'd overheat but I've now moved her indoors as I've got the temperature down a bit with the doors open (don't worry she's tucked away from the draft)! 

As far as the wing is concerned she can move it up to a normal position but then it slowly droops till the flight feathers are touching the ground, I'll take a photo and upload it when I boot up my laptop.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Good to hear! Thank you for the update and all your time given to this little one. glad you found a rescue. Did you use the above link to find it?

If she is trying to hold the wing normal and starts to droop later, perhaps she just needs calcium/D3 and may be malnourished. Also, is the keel/breast bone sharp or noticeable? If it is, the bird needs to gain weight, as that will keep them in a weakened state.*


----------



## LornaF (Jul 20, 2016)

*Now safe at a rescue!*

Dropped her off this evening at the rescue, the guy there said she is a little underweight and has a lice infestation but reckons she's in fairly good condition for feral pidge so she'll most probably be okay with a bit of feed and treatment. He couldn't tell exactly what had happened with the wing break as its very swollen on the elbow where he thinks the break is as the rest of the wing feels normal. He said the bruising is fresh and he reckons she is a young pigeon so that apparently improves her chances of repair, so fingers crossed. Either way she'll be staying at the rescue until release or permanently with some handicapped bird friends 

I added the pictures of her drooping wing and her in a carrier box where she has it folded up 'normally'. Really glad I picked her up, she's such a calm and friendly little one, makes me want to start keeping pigeons when I get the space 

EDIT: I actually found this rescue through a friend of mine who is a vet nurse and has taken a bird there in the past. Thanks so much for the list and other help, I'll definitely be recommending this forum to anyone else who picks up an injured pigeon/dove!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

What a gorgeous bird! Thank you for caring for her and finding a good rescue for her. I love happy stories like yours.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*What a sweet little youngster! thank you again for helping the little one, she definitely has a better future due t you care and time spent finding the rescue.

Thank you for the update.*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I hope you asked them to keep you posted on her progress.


----------



## LornaF (Jul 20, 2016)

*Had an update on her this morning*

She's had her lice treatment and is high as anything because she was dosed up on painkillers whilst they strapped her wing, bless her.  The wing is broken but they're hopefully she'll heal enough to have use of it we'll just see if it heals well enough for her to be released. 

She's got a bit of a following on my Facebook because I found her whilst playing that new Pokemon go app hence she's been named Pidgey (its the name of a bird pokemon). Several people have donated to the rescue already and we're on £100 raised so far! Great news for the rescue because they have to relocate soon and are in need of donations.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*That is fantastic news, thanks for sharing!*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Please let us know how it works out.


----------

